# Photos of the Wisteria Almeria-Nador-Almeria



## abdelkarim (Jun 27, 2008)

Who has photos of the Wisteria from FerriMaroc, they operates from Almeria to Nador?
And don't you have photos of the Wisteria another photos of ferrys to Nador are welcome.(Thumb)


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Photos of 'Wisteria' at www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=7637149&lang=en
Click on FerriMaroc at the heading Operator and you get link to other vessels of the fleet.

Dennis.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Here is another site with photos.

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/prinses_maria_esmeralda_1975.htm
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/prinses_beatrix_1978.htm

You didn't say which Wisteria you wanted. These two both went to the ports you mentioned in your thread.


----------



## abdelkarim (Jun 27, 2008)

Have your also photographs of the Normandy that made are in Almeria and that of FerriMaroc/Acciona groupe be


----------

